# Custom Paper Size for Epson LQ-590



## Skietax (Dec 8, 2005)

Back again. *sighs*

I've got a tough one for you this time. Well, maybe.

I need to create a custom paper size for an Epson LQ-590 dotmatrix printer. Currently running Windows XP Pro, and got the latest printer driver from Epson today.

I've gone into the "Printers and Fax" window, opened the "Server Properties" window in the "File" drop down menu. In the "Forms" tab, I've created and saved the paper size I need.

I go back to the "Properties" for my Epson, get to the "advanced printing preferences" and open the dropdown menu for paper size....and my form is not there.

What the heck am I doing wrong? This is the same procedure I used for my previous printer (OkiData Microline) and everything was cool.

I suddenly don't like Epson.


----------



## dabesderis06 (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe the custom paper size is not supported by the LQ-590 driver... Suggestion: Use an emulator driver. try using the LQ-570e driver and check if it has your C-paper size under advanced-paper size. 

Printer-check!


----------



## Skietax (Dec 8, 2005)

Actually, I discovered what I was doing wrong.

I was creating a paper size smaller than what the printer could use. The custom size I made was there, it just wouldn't show up in the options for the Epson.

I managed to find a way to get around the problem, however I will look up that driver and see what happens.

Many thanks dabesderis06!


----------



## smeesey (Jul 29, 2008)

Skietx, I'd be VERY interested to know what your workaround was.

I can not get the form that I defined on in the Server Properties to show up in the Paper Size drop down in the Printing Preferences window.


----------



## Skietax (Dec 8, 2005)

What I wanted to do was print labels. Unfortunately, my Epson doesn't accept a paper size as short as I needed. The program I'm printing from allows me to define how many labels per sheet I print on, so I told it to do four labels per sheet. I then created a paper size that was 4x higher than one label, thus allowing me to print them.

Unfortunately, this caused other problems. The other people on our network cannot use my printer for their labels because of this setting. They'd get one printed on every four label sheets.

I'd still like Epson to improve their driver to accept a smaller size paper. If I remember rightly, I only needed another 1/4" or so!


----------



## smeesey (Jul 29, 2008)

Printing labels is what I was interested in as well. We'd like to get the tractor setting to be set to accept those labels by default. We're trying to get the Avery 4010 but we're having problems getting the printer to not scroll 11 inches after printing a label.

Just so I understand you correctly; Did you create a form in the Server Properties 4 times higher than you needed and it DID show up in the Paper Size drop down?


----------



## Skietax (Dec 8, 2005)

smeesey said:


> Just so I understand you correctly; Did you create a form in the Server Properties 4 times higher than you needed and it DID show up in the Paper Size drop down?


Yep, that's what I did.

Initially, I wasn't doing anything wrong. I was creating the papersize properly. The problem was the printer. While trying to change the default papersize, it would only display those sizes it could use. Because my paper size was too small, it didn't appear on the list. The larger size I created was big enough to appear in the printer's list.


----------



## smeesey (Jul 29, 2008)

And so it did.

Thanks for the info.

I hope Epson itself has a solution.


----------

